# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Haiti "Made deal with the devil"

## D7M

That is, according to Pat Robertson, that's why they "are cursed" and that's what caused the earthquake: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5TE99sAbwM

----------


## ghettoboyd

that guys the biggest douch alive.....nuf said...

----------


## D7M

And his organization has a Haiti relief fund...honestly blows my mind that people would even contribute to it....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> And his organization has a Haiti relief fund...honestly blows my mind that people would even contribute to it....


im shure the proceads are going straight to him......

----------


## D7M

^lol...no doubt.

----------


## FranciscoG

Just an old cock sucker.

----------


## Flagg

At first, after Obama pledging to send funds and this guy said "well some of the buildings were old, they could rebuild" I thought fair enough, but I expect the people of Haiti would prefer their relatives back but then he started going on about how they are cursed, how they made a *personal deal with the Devil* and that's why they've been ****ed ever since. I know quite a few of you here are religious but does this not send out alarm bells that he believes the people of Haiti actually shook hands with the Devil and the Devil removed the French?

The best part is that when he's explaining to the reporter how they made a pact with the Devil, how they apparantly pledged to serve him, he says at the end "That's a true story"

----------


## BJJ

> That is, according to Pat Robertson, that's why they "are cursed" and that's what caused the earthquake: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5TE99sAbwM


The main problem is IGNORANCE.
Those people know it and act accordingly.
Do we want to blame them? NO! Let's instead balme ourselves for letting those pusillanimous to hang around.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> The main problem is IGNORANCE.
> Those people know it and act accordingly.
> Do we want to blame them? NO! Let's instead balme ourselves for letting those pusillanimous to hang around.


X2 ignorance is the biggest enemy of mankind :/

----------


## D7M

> At first, after Obama pledging to send funds and this guy said "well some of the buildings were old, they could rebuild" I thought fair enough, but I expect the people of Haiti would prefer their relatives back but then he started going on about how they are cursed, how they made a *personal deal with the Devil* and that's why they've been ****ed ever since. I know quite a few of you here are religious but does this not send out alarm bells that he believes the people of Haiti actually shook hands with the Devil and the Devil removed the French?
> 
> *The best part is that when he's explaining to the reporter how they made a pact with the Devil, how they apparantly pledged to serve him, he says at the end "That's a true story"*


^LOL. I couldn't believe that. As if adding that at the end makes it credible. 

But, I think whether you're religious or not, the thing that gets me is not just how theologically stupid a statement like that is, but how incredibly insensitive it is.

----------


## Ernst

Pat Robertson is the antichrist. True story.

----------


## inheritmylife

LOL..they needed it. 

One of the most over-populated, filthy, underdeveloped places on earth. **** em'.

----------


## ranging1

cant beleive we still have ignorant and foolish people like this still living in the modern world

its sad to see how blind people are

and how easily people can be manipulated

----------


## ghettoboyd

> LOL..they needed it. 
> 
> One of the most over-populated, filthy, underdeveloped places on earth. **** em'.


and the quake makes it better how?...even if they are all that u said,they are human and didnt DESERVE this....i think a lot of peeps forget how unlucky thay are to been born in such a place( the hatians i meen) and how fortunate we are to have been lucky enough to be born in the u.s.a. or where ever you are...your obviously young and ignorent....

----------


## superben258

> LOL..they needed it. 
> 
> One of the most over-populated, filthy, underdeveloped places on earth. **** em'.



Seriously??

----------


## Flagg

> LOL..they needed it. 
> 
> One of the most over-populated, filthy, underdeveloped places on earth. **** em'.


Apparantly you suck dicks. Its something people dont want to talk about, but you made a pact with the devil and he said "okay, its a deal". 

True story.

----------


## youngerlion

My heart goes out to the people of Haiti. I hope for nothing but the best for these human beings and that the aide actually makes it out of the airport and to the people. SHAME ON THOSE WHO ONLY KNOW HATE.

----------


## O.fO.shO

> LOL..they needed it. 
> 
> One of the most over-populated, filthy, underdeveloped places on earth. **** em'.


 And your an idiot and you and your family needs to be ass raped , tortured and killed . Same train of thought bud .

----------


## wharton

> and the quake makes it better how?...even if they are all that u said,they are human and didnt DESERVE this....i think a lot of peeps forget how unlucky thay are to been born in such a place( the hatians i meen) and how fortunate we are to have been lucky enough to be born in the u.s.a. or where ever you are...your obviously young and ignorent....



The quake will surley improve there way off life 100 fold after all the donations from other countries are cashed in, the problem is haiti government are crap and it will all be falling down again shortley after. even if they sent them all a tent each it would be an improvement to the crap they had before. sad really.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i think you missed my point bro....im shure any and all hatians would rather have there loved ones back over money....the quake took away something money cant replace....what i was commenting on was a post by a hartless piece of s h i t....

----------


## Flagg

Im not sure that the Earthquake knocking down all the derelict buildings is a good thing. The Haiti government will need TONS of cashola to rebuild a stable infrastructure again. 

I wonder what the point in rebuilding is seeing as they are on a pretty unstable Earthquake zone. 

Really at a loss for what can be done for these people, short term and long term.

----------


## Kratos

it was yellow fevor brought by the slave trade

or

they had a vote with ballot boxes and the majority of the people decided a deal with the devil was in their best interest.

----------


## Mooseman33

it is a dissaster what is happening over there.
but here is where im torn;

i want them all to be ok, but i dont want them all to come to florida, we have enough shit here, the last thing we need is 40,000 refugees coming here to take over the state.

such a bad feeling after watching 60 minutes, hell they are cutting limbs off with hacksaws using liquor to sterolize....
shit is bad man...

----------


## FranciscoG

This is one natural dissaster that has seen the worst come out of people.

You got nut case Pat Robertson saying the devil blah blah blah, I bet the mofo is the anti-christ and was there watching the deal be made or he is just a religious nut bag that makes all others that are christian look bad.

You got the right wing weirdos attacking Obama for more things than I can count.

You got Rush running his cock sucker but whats new there.

----------


## Mooseman33

what has the right said bad about the way obama is handling this?
not one thing...

rush spoke the truth, the aide needs to go to the people, not the fvking corrupt govt...

and the reason obama gets attacked is cause he has done not one thing he said he would do, he has broken promiss after promiss..
but then again, the people know this as the population is turned of to the democrats, see MA for that..
he has the lowest approval for a first year pres. ever....

----------


## D7M

Yes we can

----------


## toothache

> that guys the biggest douch alive.....nuf said...


Word!!!!!

----------


## FranciscoG

On some the political boards you get guys that say 

Obama hates black people

On many of the boards you have an attack on Obama with respect to why aid could not be flown into a airport that is smaller than most city airports.

I dont see the logic of blaming Obama for this but thats just me.

----------


## Mooseman33

ur source is " some political boards"
cmon man, i know u are smarter then that...

hell kanye said bush didnt like black people, guess he was a left wing nut....

polital boards, thats just funny u used that as a source.

----------


## youngerlion

> ur source is " some political boards"
> cmon man, i know u are smarter then that...
> 
> hell kanye said bush didnt like black people, guess he was a left wing nut....
> 
> polital boards, thats just funny u used that as a source.


and your source is rush .... lol. :Aajack:  nuff said

----------


## FranciscoG

Why is it as a conservative-centralist I see this as one big dog fight of, who bit who, and which one bit which on first...

So Kanye said Bush blah blah blah so now some crazies (and yes I think Kanye is crazy as hell) said obama blah bllah blawwwww...

So Rush is alright with Bairaq (proper spelling for how he says the mofoers name) The majic negro so blah blah blah...

Pat Robertson.... and blah blah blah.... the forum should be renamed from in the news... to... You guys started this shit first.

----------


## Mooseman33

Pharm- what in the sam hell are u talking about.
u were the first to bring up the right wing nuts slamming obama...i asked who and u ref. "political boards"
cmon man, u know that was a stupid answer...
the kanye ref. was just a joke, the guy is a first class piece of shit...

and youngerlion- my source for what is rush?
u and i have problems, come at me like a man, attack my posts when u can, its all good, but ur response above is even more stupid then Pharm's response....

but then again, from our previous run-inns, i would not expect to much from ur posts...just a bunch of shit...

----------


## FranciscoG

Moose,

Its the situation a whole. Almost each and everyday. What I am talking about is when one side justifies its actions against another side by stating well they did it first

Fair enough, you think its stupid to read or use or whatever when it comes to political dis boards, wooohooooot.

But its society as a whole that has the mental image of well that side did it first

You know as a whole and I know I am off topic by a mile here so this is gonna be last for me, I have a problem with the dividers, IMHO they the Rushs of media contribute nothing positive, The Pat Robertsons give the average christian conservative an image that is IMHO not 1% true.

You can call it stupid and say hey you are just gotta be smarter than blaw blaw blaw, thats your choice. I dont go down to personal level attacks unless its called for.


Here is more just hit google and search fox news attacks Obama or The right attacks Obama...You can see all the links and see how long it takes you to read it all:
http://video.google.com/videosearch?...d=0CBEQqwQwAA#

----------


## Mooseman33

Pharm- didnt mean to attack u personal, didnt call u stupid man.
i said ur ref. to who was attacking obama, meaning the blank term of "political boards"

and i agree with the he did it first shit..

but realize that dividers are on both sides, politics as a whole are dividers.
harry reid made a "negro" comment and it wasnt even heard of, why, cause the media is 95% left.
pelosi/reid - 2 of the biggest dividers.
i would have radio personalities as examples of the left like u used rush but the left cant seem to have a sucessfull audience on the radio, they all fail.

didnt mean for u to take my post as saying ur stupid, are views are different but i dont think ur stupid..the political board ref. was.....lol

lighten up big mexico, its friday....

----------


## FranciscoG

LOL, I am not taking it personally,

Its the political system as a whole the Pat Robersons of this world will more or less insure nothing will get done.

Not just Haiti, but more over, the public as a whole. Worse economic crisis in recent memory and the polical leaders cant get thier shit together.

During FDRs time the nation did come together and the polical process did resolve many issues, this time around not so much.

As for political thought I think we are both in the same party of thought, I just see you expressing differently. Its all good brother.

----------

